# strategy with history



## illinois (Nov 24, 2008)

hi do you have some suggestio for some game like heart of iron ? for me is the best game ever


----------



## Brett Howell (Nov 25, 2008)

Medieval 2 would fall under that category - though if you do look for the Stainless Steel mod. It makes the game infinitely more enjoyable.


----------

